# Boat vs. Wind



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Have a question for you fellas that have Aluminum Deep-V Walleye boats. 

I have a 2002 Tracker Targa 17 w-2003 90hp Mercury and a 24v 74lb MinnKota Genesis Trolling Motor. I love my boat but the only issue I have with it is getting raped by the wind!!!! 

I fish mostly reservoirs and Indian Lake. All I do is Jig fish, casting out and bouncing 1/8 jigs off the bottom around underwater stuctures and also Vertical jig spoons, vibees, swedish pimples, etc.... around the same cover. Normally I just watch my electronics to keep me over the structure or i'll throw a buey out to mark my spot and then just work around it. All of this is no problem until the wind kicks up, which on reservoirs is almost iminate. The wind absolutely just throws my boat around, I Spend more time fighting the wind and messing with the trolling motor than I do fishing and dont even ask me how many fish I have missed because of this. I know to keep the nose of the boat into the wind and all that but it still just throws me around. My question is, is there some kind of secret in controlling the boat in the wind that I just havent figured out yet ? And I dont believe in anchors, the type of fishing that I do, anchors cannot be used, dont want some big bulky anchor and rope hanging down right where I am fishing, and the anchors never grab on the reservoirs anyway. If someone drops an anchor near me I normally end of moving because the fishing goes dead. 

What I am thinking is, I'm doomed. The boat is simply too light and sits too high out of the water, it's a wind magnet ! I am thinking of trading into a Tracker Tundra but I am afraid of running into the same problem. I would like to stay with the Deep-V due to the fact that I go to Lake Erie quite a bit and like the extra room and safety a Deep-V offers. I dont want to go to a Bass Boat because of the rough waters I often fish. Would love to go to a Ranger or Triton Walleye Series boat, but I dont have $45,000 laying around. 

Anyone have any tips, suggestions, etc..... ????

Thanks in Advance !
zpyles_00


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

do you have a foot controlled bow mount. I had a 16ft Lund that I was able to control in the famous Mosquito winds as well as Lake Erie. A drift sock off the bow will really do a job in taming the windy drift. My current boat is a 18ft Lund with a 24 volt 84# thrust Minn Kota auto pilot that does a super job. 
tracker is a very light boat but should be able to slowed down with a sock and then controlled with the motor.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Yes, my trolling motor is bow mounted and foot controlled, the genesis is all electronic, puts itself in and out of the water with push of buttom, elcetronic steering, not cable steering like most, electronic trim, foot pedal or L/R button steering options. 

I dont have any problem with the drift, I can slow that down and keep the boat parrelell with the wind, sometimes the nose like to swing around on me but nothing terrible. I run in to all the hassles with trying to hold over a spot and the wind just pushing me back and to the sides. 

Or are you talking about dropping a drift sock off the bow AND using the trolling motor ? I would think or be worried about the ropes getting tangled in the trolling motor props.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

The method Shortdrift suggested would certainy work for you in both slowing and controling your drift. But, if what you're really wanting to do is to hold stationary in one spot, I think you already answered your own question. Yep, the anchor will do just that. You mentioned you've had problems with them holding on inland lakes...if you use the 3-1 rule and a good anchor (Richter, Danford etc.) you should not have a problem holding. Also, you can use the trolling motor to sweep and cover more area.
Now could it be that you're just in the market for a new boat and looking for a little justification.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think hook&book's suggestion is pretty much your solution.i (and i know others)don't like to anchor when vertical jigging,but if you can't stay on the spot,anchoring and using the motor as he described will do the trick.and with a good length of rope out,i doubt the fish will take much notice.



> Would love to go to a Ranger or Triton Walleye Series boat, but I dont have $45,000 laying around.


 how's your credit?


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

I had a 18 ft Targa with full windshield until last spring, and that is the exact reason I sold it. Even with a Minnkota autopilot on the bow I could not control this boat in any kind of wind. That was really the only problem I had with the boat. It was great for trolling and drift fishing, and it handled big water really well. Someone needs to make a trolling motor with a built in gps that will lock onto a waypoint and hold the boat there automatically.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok, thanks for all the input fellas, but I think your missing a few things that I pointed out.

Im not trying to slow or control a drift. I am trying to hold stationary over underwater structure for short cast, and vertical jigging. And trust me, the reservoir I fish, if you drop an anchor, I garuntee you every walleye in 100yds is going head to the other end of the pond. I've witnessed this personally from trying, and I have had days where i've caught 20 eyes in an hour in one spot then someone come over and drop anchor and then not get a bite for 2 hours, then I move to another spot and get back on the fish. 

These are just my personal experiences that I have encountered, and im sure many of you have had different ones with different outcomes... I'm going to try all of your suggestions to find out what works best. I just want to find a cheaper solution then going out and buying a Fiberglass walleye boat thats heavier and is a lower profile then my tracker. 

Credits Great !!!! Which is probally a bad thing LOL might end up going out and doing something stupid...... now just gettin it done without my wife finding out lol.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Credits Great !!!! Which is probally a bad thing LOL might end up going out and doing something stupid...... now just gettin it done without my wife finding out lol.


   i heard that,and can relate  
i know what you're getting at,but if the eyes are that spooky,i'm out of ideas


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

You can rig two drift socks under the boat to slow it and then use your trolling motor to hold you stationary. If you need more info on this setup, let me know.

And if that ain't enough...Ditto, what Misfit said...!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Yea if you dont mind sharing I would like to learn how that works so I could try it out this spring.... I swear it gets windier and windier every year. But it's still the same every time I go fishing, if I want the wind to blow so I can drift fish, it's dead calm that day and visa-versa if I wanna jig fish.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Turn the boat around and use the rear elect. Get less of a fish tale and you can sit stationary or move slowly. Great for vert fishin! Enables you to stay on fish. I put 2 lines out the back and stand. I kick my elect but a front foot mount would be nice.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

It took me a while to find it but here it is. I think using this setup in conjuction with your trolling motor will get you there. It will also eliminate having a rope out in front of you so you don't have to worry about a tangle there...but beneath it is a different story.

Hope it helps.

http://www.driftbag.com/articles/trolling_drift_bags.shtml


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey thanks Hook, all makes sense now that I have seen how that configuration works, I see now that there wouldn't be anyway for the lines or the socks to get tangled in the trolling motor. Just hope I dont forget that them things are under there and fire up the big motor to sipp over to a different spot LOL I couls see that gettin pretty ugly reel quick !

Just from the looks of and reading on what it's purpose serves, I dont know that it will help in my situation. Seems to me that that is more for straight line slow trolling than holding in one position over a certain area, but I am certainly going to give it a try, it's about the only thing I havent tried yet. 

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

One drawback to your present setup is your trolling motor. Electronic steering is great for most applications, and much less cumbersome in the boat, but for accurate vertical presentations or hovering in one exact spot while using a lure retriever it can be very frustrating in the wind. The advantage of cable drive trolling motors is the instantaneous response and physical feedback that allows you to maintain position in high winds.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great point,jim.i never gave a thought to the type motor he's running.now i can see why he probably is having the problem  
that instant response is the thing i do like about cable drive.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I completely agree with your statement Corey....... I hate not being able to "feel" the trolling motor on windy days. With being an electronic steering system, it is very easy to oversteer. The foot pedal is much much looser than the normal cable units. A strong enough side wind, or boat chop and the unit will turn itself, which is aggravating also. One other thing that dampers the control is in extra choppy waters, hard to keep foot stable and maintain balance at the same time. But other than the above mentioned, I would have anything else..... Sounds lazy, but hands free operation on that unit is awesome. Not having to manually deploy/store and being able to control the trim in shallow water is a life saver.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

hey im getting a 2006 591 nitro 18'7'' bass boat. can i troll behind it because me and my dad arent sure if we have to buy any equipment or anything if we can troll i have a 70 pound thrust trolling moter too should i troll with that if i can troll??

any advice would be good this is our first boat


----------

